# My meager start, one out of two....



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2017)

I tried germinating two seeds last week and got one to start so here I go....
It's a Big Buddha Cheese and it's about 5 days old. This is an indoor grow organic soil, under CFL's in a space bucket. I'm not going to spend a lot if time in veg because there isn't a lot of room in the bucket so after I get a few nodes I'll think about some chopping and then go to 12/12 and see what happens. 

View attachment IMG_0764.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 25, 2017)

2RedEyes, hey no problems, your plant is growing.  You've got it all over someone who has to go to the dispensary, you participate and make this happen.  No small feat.  Green Mojo 
:watchplant:


----------



## AGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

Good luck sir!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2017)

I would suggest that you give it a decent veg time.  With a plant from seed, it is not going to flower until it is sexually mature, regardless of when you put it into flowering.  What will happen is that the plant will stretch looking for light that it doesn't have until it is mature enough to flower.  What you will end up with is a small plant that will produce a few grams. It is really counterproductive to do this with a seed plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 25, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would suggest that you give it a decent veg time.  With a plant from seed, it is not going to flower until it is sexually mature, regardless of when you put it into flowering.  What will happen is that the plant will stretch looking for light that it doesn't have until it is mature enough to flower.  What you will end up with is a small plant that will produce a few grams. It is really counterproductive to do this with a seed plant.





:aok:

spot on


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, I'll leave it in veg till it fills up the available space and I'll admit I'm a noobe but I kinda expect it to stretch a bit after the change anyway... I'ma learn'n, & that's why I'm here.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2017)

Well here's a little update on my little girl, I moved her up a little closer to the lights and it seems like she likes it better. 

View attachment IMG_0769.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 1, 2017)

:watchplant:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 2, 2017)

fellow CA friend---glad you found us and got the itch to grow ur own---loads of solid info here---we have already made all the mistakes for you---welcome aboard---what's a space bucket???


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2017)

orangesunshine said:


> fellow CA friend---glad you found us and got the itch to grow ur own---loads of solid info here---we have already made all the mistakes for you---welcome aboard---what's a space bucket???



It's all I got room for. Actually it's a 5 gallon bucket with several more 5 gallon buckets stacked on for height. The bottom 3/4's of the upper buckets are cut off so the just act as an extension for more height. A couple hole cut into the sides of the lower with some fans and a couple fans in the top along with as many cfl's as you can fit. I think I have 6 in mine, each of the a/c cords has 2 cfl's attached. So basically one plant at a time but my needs are small and I have a couple more stackable bucket tops to extend the height as needed, but it seems to me that I'm a little slack for 9 days...first grow though so o don't really know? 

View attachment IMG_7077.jpg


View attachment IMG_7078.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 5, 2017)

My baby's coming along slowly... day 13 

View attachment IMG_7111.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Mar 6, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would suggest that you give it a decent veg time.  With a plant from seed, it is not going to flower until it is sexually mature, regardless of when you put it into flowering.  What will happen is that the plant will stretch looking for light that it doesn't have until it is mature enough to flower.  What you will end up with is a small plant that will produce a few grams. It is really counterproductive to do this with a seed plant.



yup and you can tell she's mature when the nodes start to alternate
if you want bushy, not tall, top at 7th node, discard the crap at the bottom and go in to flower with no more than 4 - 6 branches.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 6, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> My baby's coming along slowly... day 13



Hydroton rules... you don't need those plugs, just wet the stones, the seed will stick, even if it doesn't grab on to the rock, it'll fall and take a tad longer to come up is all. Just mist rocks often until you see seedlings.

2redeyes hahaha good one


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Sopappy, thanks for the advice. She looks to me like she wants to be bushy as she's not got a lot of height yet for her many leaves. But I'm such a noobi that I don't really know. I will top her when I can see a good spot to do that just letting her get along for a bit.
Her she is today.... 

View attachment IMG_7115.jpg


----------



## Snook (Mar 7, 2017)

We all started small. Plant is looking good right now. Just keep giving her what she needs & you are on your way!


----------



## sopappy (Mar 7, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey Sopappy, thanks for the advice. She looks to me like she wants to be bushy as she's not got a lot of height yet for her many leaves. But I'm such a noobi that I don't really know. I will top her when I can see a good spot to do that just letting her get along for a bit.
> Her she is today....



yer welcome but consider what you paid for it before you take it 
I've been doing this for 6 years now and I still don't get those big yields.

It is a remarkable plant but if  things aren't right, she'll just sit there and stare at you until you figure it what's wrong (that's also a good sign she's a she

But bad things can happen fast in hydro. Post pictures, some good heads in here.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2017)

Watered her this morning and took the top off.... 

View attachment IMG_7129.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Mar 10, 2017)

I didn't see that coming. Talk about things happening fast in hydro 
why so soon?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2017)

It's an organic soil grow in a very tight space....


----------



## sopappy (Mar 11, 2017)

Ah, you threw me when you said meagre "start", I thought it was your first grow.
Think I'll pull up a chair here, but no more advice from me, I am your bizarro world, I have about 60 plants and don't much care if I lose any. I could never do this


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2017)

Well, yes it is my first grow, and no I don't know what the hell im doing.... haha, just trying to see what I can do.  Just researching and trying things on a small scale. I'll be away from the house for the next few days so that'll be good. I seem to want to fiddle with it too much so we'll see how it it when I return....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 12, 2017)

Giving my little lady a few days off!!! 

View attachment IMG_7160.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2017)

After being gone for 4 days, though I think one of the light circults had become unplugged so it was on half light for those days....I'll have the be more carefull in the future. 

View attachment IMG_7185.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 20, 2017)

Definitely some interesting stuff going on here since I chopped this young lady. I'm a rookie grower though so maybe it's just my excitement! Anyway, I've ordered some led side lighting to add when I switch over to flower mode. Not sure when that will happen. It is growing much more compact that I had thought it would, and since I'm in such a confined space, I think that is a good thing. I basically have as much height as I need but only about 12" of width available. Well, things still seem to going good so, we'll keep going..... 

View attachment IMG_7207.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Mar 20, 2017)

Youre having a ph problem i think. The tips of the leaves and the overall gnarled look of the plant give it away. It should be easy to get back under control.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2017)

Definitely something not right. Here's the deal with this plant. It's a spacebucket grow so very small space but the height is adjustable by adding more bucket tops. There are 6 cfl's in there and 4 small computer fans, 2 blowing in down low and 2 blowing out up top. I'm using "kind soil" of this first grow because it sounded like an easy way to get my feet wet. It is a water only no Nute soil. Supposedly you don't even have to check ph. I'm giving it distilled water because my tap water ph is kinda high. I certainly haven't over Watered it. 
Today I switched over to 12/12 in order to move on to flowering. I know I'm not looking at a large yield here but that's alright, I'll work on that in the future. I did follow the direction on the kind soil. It says to use a pound of it for every gallon of the grow bucket. It goes in the bottom and then add your favorite organic soil on top, nothing else needed but water.  But obviously something is wrong.
Thanks for looking and I'm listening for suggestions.... 

View attachment IMG_7210.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Mar 21, 2017)

I think shes not liking the soil. Be wary of anyone telling you you dont have to check ph. You have some textbook signs of ph problems. I could be wrong, but from experience battling ph in my own garden its my opinion.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2017)

Another thing I noticed when I water the plant yesterday, after five days, was that the water started pouring out the side of the cloth pot less than halfway down the pot. So I'm thinking I have a drainage problem too and I'm not getting a good distribution of the water. I'm unsure what to do about that at this point. I'll get some ph test strips today and check that out.
The picture doesn't show the discoloration as clearly as in person but several of the lower leaves are drying and turning brown and you can see a little of the tips on the new grown have a bit of yellow in them.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 21, 2017)

I would re pot in some better soil maybe. Or try a good flush.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 22, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Another thing I noticed when I water the plant yesterday, after five days, was that the water started pouring out the side of the cloth pot less than halfway down the pot. So I'm thinking I have a drainage problem too and I'm not getting a good distribution of the water. I'm unsure what to do about that at this point. I'll get some ph test strips today and check that out.
> The picture doesn't show the discoloration as clearly as in person but several of the lower leaves are drying and turning brown and you can see a little of the tips on the new grown have a bit of yellow in them.



(assuming you did check your pH)

5 days !!  Is the hydroton half way down?
lose the pellets or lose the dirt, pick one. I say pellets, your earth is lousy  Soil under the pellets makes watering tricky, how can you check it?
I'd (very gently) pour that plant right out of that pot and lose the dirt.
Go just with the rocks. Water to your hearts content. Nuting gets easy.
but she'll be shocked, you'll lose a week
I'd say too much light too, bet it's also heating up the rocks, baking earth under rocks
(I'm pretty ripped though, careful with my advice) 
2 of those 6 bulbs is plenty when this small, no?
there's a formula somewhere


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 23, 2017)

So I got some ph test strips from an indoor grow supply store nearby and checked the water I'm putting in at 5.8. It's in a 3 gallon cloth pot and what little came out the bottom of the pot was at 6.6. I'm not smart enough to know what that means so if you feel inclined, I'm listening.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 23, 2017)

Lesso must be beating his head against a wall. 
I'm not touching this one, toored  
my pH skills are lacking, I have pictures


----------



## sopappy (Mar 23, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Youre having a ph problem i think. The tips of the leaves and the overall gnarled look of the plant give it away. It should be easy to get back under control.



bump

look what Hamster Lewis found, be easy falling asleep tonight
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58339


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2017)

Things are starting to shape up so I'm just gonna keep on going. Though now that the weather is warming a bit, I'm gonna build myself a larger grow space I'm my workshop and start a new lady or two. Anyway, this little pot, is on 12/12 for the duration. I also tied some branches down to try and spread things out just a bit. Also on soappy's advice, I took out two of the 3000k  cfl's  and now have   Two 3000k and two 2700k cfl's but added a red and blue LED strip for a little side lighting. She seems happy for now.... 

View attachment FullSizeRender.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Mar 26, 2017)

Looking better. Good work.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2017)

I moved my baby to a new location in my shop now that the weather is warming up and into a little larger space. Even though it is still a small 2'x2'x36" it's still bigger than what I had. I've also germinated a couple of new seeds and have them planted in soil though they have yet to break the surface. Things are moving along. The heater is a thrift store purchase and is controlled by a device I had been using to control the temp in my fermentation chamber. It turns the heater on when the temp drops to 71 and off when it reaches 73 degrees. So far I don't need cooling and hopefully I'll finish these grows before that happens. 

View attachment IMG_7227.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, look at her go.
careful watering with that heater sitting there (sez the guy who mounted his RO unit on top of a duplex)
I've been goofing around a lot with watering methods as I've had to improvise with a surprise glut of plants... if that were my plant, 
I'd mix up a batch of nutes in a 5 gal bucket tad more than half full  and slowly dip that lady every hour (if so inclined, at least every 4hrs)
slowly lower her to 2" below surface of rocks
wait a bit and slowly raise, she will love it.
aerating that bucket between dips wouldn't hurt
or not, I see the wet spot, does it ever get dry, I'd want it to get dry and then dip her again
what's in the cups?

OOOPS.... assuming that's all hydroton, I forget , if that's just a top layer and there's soil, skip this post


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2017)

My little girl is getting a little bud on!!!
And a new pair on the start... 

View attachment IMG_7248.jpg


View attachment IMG_7250.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2017)

My little girl after about 3 weeks in bud light... 

View attachment IMG_7291.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Apr 18, 2017)

looking good red eye's. your first couple grows can be a confusing ordeal. so much to learn and so short time. I have been growing for two years and at the beginning of this year i finally felt like i had a handle on it. 
Congrats on your flowers. the first time you smoke your own, its a good feeling for sure. now we jsut got to keep her happy for a while till she is finished.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 18, 2017)

yarddog said:


> looking good red eye's. your first couple grows can be a confusing ordeal. so much to learn and so short time. I have been growing for two years and at the beginning of this year i finally felt like i had a handle on it.
> Congrats on your flowers. the first time you smoke your own, its a good feeling for sure. now we jsut got to keep her happy for a while till she is finished.



thanks Yarddog, your certainly right.My Daddy had a green thumb but I didn't pay enough attention to pick it up but lately Ive been getting better. Ive got a little veggie garden going too. both have been a learning thing for me. Can't wait to put a match to this first attempt...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2017)

So I have some buds going but it seems like they are not progressing a lot. Since this is my first ever grow though, I don't have a clue really as to how they should be doing. Im thinking that my indoor lighting is not correct for the flower stage so I took advantage of the nice sunny day today and put her out in the sun. The buds are maybe 1/2" in diameter and maybe about 1/2" in length and not changing much each day. The other thing is that while there are lots of pistils, there Is no sign of any trichomes on these buds, but I'm not sure how soon they start to appear either. It has been in flower lighting about 4 weeks now but hasn't changed much over the last week or so. Otherwise they seem very healthy so maybe I'm just being impatient. My two new girls are growing like crazy in my new light box and soon there will not be enough room for all of them. Well at least I am gaining in experience and one of these days I'll have a little bud for the smoking....
This has been a water only grow in "Kind Soil", my next will be organic also but I'm thinking of giving the "Earth Juice" nutes a try. They are still young and in FFOF and some extra worm castings for the time being. I'll start some nutes in a week or so when I transplant them. 

View attachment IMG_7306.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Apr 24, 2017)

Nope, don't take them outside, you'll bring pests in to your grow room.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 24, 2017)

They look ok.     Plan on them needing nine weeks of bloom.    They are looking good, just settle in for the long haul.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2017)

I think they look ok too and they are healthy but I had hoped they would be a little further along by now as I have an out of town trip planned soon for a week and a half or so. I think I can have them on auto for that long but we'll see how it goes. 
I picked up some Earth Juice Nutes (Grow, Bloom & Catalist) for my second batch of plants as well as my veggie garden in the back yard so I'll give that a go this time around.
I'll update when I return....


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 3, 2017)

Day 45 of flower...coming along I think. 

View attachment IMG_7394.jpg


View attachment IMG_7386.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (May 4, 2017)

first grow, very nice indeed!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 4, 2017)

Thanks grass hopper! Yes it is my first, I have another grow started now as well in a slightly larger space. Never been much of a gardener but I'm tryin. I've learned much from the good folks here that I'll try to apply...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 17, 2017)

Just got home from a week away and I set the plants up to be auto watered once while I was gone.  They did well and I'll water them tomorrow. My first little gal is about ready to pluck, I'll have a close look tomorrow and see if it's time. Anyway I'm glad to have come home to find them still prospering and that my house is not flooded either. My second and younger pair are spreading quite nicely and I'll set them up with a Scrog screen soon. 

View attachment IMG_7576.jpg


View attachment IMG_7573.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 18, 2017)

This evening when the light switched on, I took her out and checked the trichome color with my new phone camera lens. It looks like most are cloudy with a few that are starting to turn amber. I'm going to cut her tomorrow and start the drying process. Not sure what my yield will be but it seems like more than I expected from such a small (single plant grown in a 5 gallon space bucket) grow. I'm pleased that I was able to grow it at all for my first attempt. My second try is two plants and they are progressing well. I put a screen over them today in an attempt to scrog this one. We'll see how that works. I'm looking forward to trying my new harvest in a few weeks. 

View attachment IMG_7591.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 23, 2017)

Well this was a single plant grow starting in a very small grow space using cfl's and an added small LED during flower stage. I harvested just over 1/2 oz of dried bud and about 1/3 oz of sugary trim. 
After it was dry, I roasted it in the oven to decarb it and then added it to about 3/4lb of butter that I had just clarified. After this cooked for a time, I strained and poured it into some cupcake papers and cooled it. I'll freeze these for use as required. The purpose of this grow is to help my wife get a solid sleep. We added 1/4 of one of these little biscuits to a cup of nighttime turmeric tea about an hour before bedtime. At first it was very relaxing and then for me anyway and I think the wife also, came on a little too strong. We'll try a lighter dose tonight and see how it goes. Neither of use are looking to get wasted before bedtime but this'l do it if not careful. The next batch is under way and I just switched the lights to 12/12... Oh and yes, I kept a little bud out for my pipe too.... 

View attachment IMG_7622.jpg


View attachment IMG_7620.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 22, 2017)

So it turns out that though this strain knocks me right out, the wife just cannot go to sleep after using it. We've been adding it to some caffeine free tea at night just before bed. I have no trouble going right to sleep but her eyes are wide for a long time. I even enjoy a small slice in my morning cuppa coffee. 
I'm kind of a lightweight when it comes to smoking pot and it's been a long time since I've regularly indulged, so I've tried to ease into it this time. This stuff kicks my a$$ if I take a few hits on the pipe so I'm hoping my next grow will be closer to what we want.
I ordered some of what is supposed to be 1to1 THC/CBD (amnesia CBD Auto, about 10% each) and the seeds just arrived this afternoon. We're headed out of town for a few days so I'll see about starting them when we return. I would like to do an outdoor organic grow this time around but it's really hot (nearing 110deg) where I live right now so I don't know how that will go. 
I'm hoping that I can smoke half a doobie or so and still function...
Disguised as a wristband and sealed for security, my last batch came sealed inside a small plastic house of playdough....
Wish me luck..... 

View attachment IMG_7729.jpg


----------

